# Bar Ends?



## afl2 (22 Mar 2011)

I am considering buying bar ends to put on the bike (Flat bar) 
Thinking that it would give me better options regarding my hand placement.
Any one done the same and has noticed the improvement??
Also were they easy to put on and take previous grips off??
Thanks


----------



## snapper_37 (22 Mar 2011)

Always had bar ends on my flat bar bikes - great for climbing, I find.

A little bit of fairy liquid will help with getting the grips off but this then needs to be removed otherwise the grips will move all over the shop. Not that I'm talking from previous lessons learnt experience or anything


----------



## numbnuts (22 Mar 2011)

I have these, not cheap but very comfortable
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/cane-creek-ergo-control-ii-bar-ends/


----------



## bauldbairn (22 Mar 2011)

numbnuts said:


> I have these, not cheap but very comfortable
> http://www.wiggle.co...ol-ii-bar-ends/



Agree with "nn" here - I ride 90%+ on my bar-ends and swapped to these (and their matching Cane Creek grips that mate mechanically with the bar-ends).






I like the variety of positions afforded by the bar-ends and have combos fitted to my rigid MTB also.


----------



## bauldbairn (22 Mar 2011)

afl2 said:


> Also were they easy to put on and take previous grips off??



The "Cane Creeks" lock on with allen headed bolts.

The best tip for putting on grips if you buy rubber ones is to use warm/hot soapy water. It needs to be "bar soap" though so it dries hard and "fixes" the grips to the bar solidly.

WD40 can be used to remove grips but it has to be washed off thoroughly(like fairy liquid) to avoid damaging the rubber or making them slippery when you put them back on.


----------



## lukesdad (22 Mar 2011)

Ive always used bar ends too until the last mtb with risers and no bar ends which I dont like so will be fitting bar ends.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Mar 2011)

I've had them on all my MTBs and used them all the time. It's a much more relaxed position for the hands, wrists and arms. I get an extra 3 positions on mine since they are long with a gradual bend in them.


----------



## 3narf (22 Mar 2011)

I use them on my Falcon and use them all the time for the same reason.

Ironically, I bought them in the early '90s so I'd look like a proper mountain biker (I was in my '20s at the time...) but found I never, ever used them when riding off road.

I was glad when the fashion changed to riser bars!


----------



## bauldbairn (22 Mar 2011)

Just had a look for my "Cane Creeks" they're available for the same price on CRC as they are on Wiggle.  

There are some variety of choices available now - including bar-end grip combos and some very nice carbon efforts. Prices vary considerably too!!!


----------



## gaz (22 Mar 2011)

I've never used bar ends on the mountain bikes that I have owned.
I've seen a few too many cyclists on the road that have their hands on them when they should be covering the brakes!


----------



## ColinJ (22 Mar 2011)

gaz said:


> I've seen a few too many cyclists on the road that have their hands on them when they should be covering the brakes!


That's not an argument against them. People should have their fingers on the brake levers when they might have to brake, but they could have their hands elsewhere even without bar ends.


----------



## 3narf (22 Mar 2011)

gaz said:


> I've seen a few too many cyclists on the road that have their hands on them when they should be covering the brakes!



Guilty as charged...


----------



## MarkF (22 Mar 2011)

I use them, my hybrid came with some Ergon palm pads with little bars that I found incredibly uncomfy. I changed to cheap Tesco bar ends, don't do cheap, they were even more uncomfortable, then I bought some BBS ones, super!  

Couldn't do without them, great when climbing and great to move your hands around on long trips. My grips were stuck fast, I craft knifed them off and replaced them with comfier grips. Can't you snip off the ends and move them in a little to allow the bar ends to be fitted?

I see some people cycling quite a distance along the Leeds - Liverpool canal in the summer with flat bars only, I'd be in agony after a couple of hours without the bar ends.


----------



## afl2 (22 Mar 2011)

Thanks all for the advice .
Will invest in a pair proberbly the ergon 2 which looks ok.
Thanks
again


----------



## Moodyman (22 Mar 2011)

My advice - get the L shaped ones.

They give you two hand positions over the straight up ones that only give one.

I have one of each on different bikes and the L shaped ones are way comfier over long distances.


----------



## zacklaws (22 Mar 2011)

Rarely ride the mountain bike apart for when snow and ice is on ground, but as the others have said, it gives more options for hand positions. 

Also about 8 years ago, when I used to ride it to get to inaccessible places when I was fishing, it may have helped damage limitation to my ribs when I jacknifed and pushed the bar end into my chest breaking a couple of ribs, with bar ends it may not have penetrated far and done so much damage unless off course I got the end of the bar end into my chest.


----------



## bauldbairn (22 Mar 2011)

gaz said:


> I've seen a few too many cyclists on the road that have their hands on them when they should be covering the brakes!



Not a problem on the "Cane Creek" grips/bar-ends fitted to my bike as I can still reach the brake levers whilst my hands are on them. I bought the shorter grips for the twist-grip gear changers(on purpose - I have SRAM triggers) and chopped 60mm off each end of my bars. There's not a lot of room on the grips(just enough) but I use them so little it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## RedRider (22 Mar 2011)

They give you that riding on the hoods position. I ride on mine all the time, they're only short and my index and middle fingers cover the brakes naturally.


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Mar 2011)

[edited to remove quote, never intended to quote, just reply]

I bought some pricey ones made by Scott (to match the bike) after enjoying the el cheapo ones on the 20 quid MTB I bought on fleabay for the snow.

The Scott ones were rubbish.

I took the crappy ones off the MTB, cackhandedly covered them in handlebar tape (the pink was only a fiver, other colours more expensive) and transferred them onto the Scott - it's transformed my ride. I used to get aches in my hands but no more and no more numb fingers or pins and needles either. 

That 20 quid was the best 20 quid I ever spent; it's boiled down to two very nice 2nd hand tyres and a set of bar ends with a free bike attached.


----------



## chugsy (22 Mar 2011)

I love riding on my ends - and they make a handy spot for mounting a mirror.


----------



## Tow Path Terror (22 Mar 2011)

just fitted some specialized end bars. You want cheap hairspray to move your grips. Just move everything inboard about an inch, trim your grips and move them in too. Then fit your end bars, setting to correct torque if neccessary. Hairspray is an excellent temporary lube which vanishes as it dries leaving your grips firmly fixed as before. job done


----------



## Tasker (22 Mar 2011)

_


afl2 said:



I am considering buying bar ends to put on the bike (Flat bar) 
Thinking that it would give me better options regarding my hand placement.
Any one done the same and has noticed the improvement??
Also were they easy to put on and take previous grips off??
Thanks

Click to expand...

_
I honestly don't mean to be cruel but you're so lacking in confidence that you feel you have to ask this? Surely not. 

But if so don't stop there. Just stock up on one of them there 'New Improved' Helmet/Hi -Viz (hey!) Jackets, etc, etc. (Actually I can help out here in that i have access to the national H&S site so can get you all the gear for nowt.) How about a set of matching stabilisers? Completely free, simply £450.00 for postage and packing like..

Want to try everything out? Very sensible Squire. Why not get down to your local Gym where they have those exercise bikes with a handsome hunk to step in if you feel frightened.

ABOVE ALL don't ever do anything as foolhardy as ever to venture out on those dangerous roads where you have to take such simple decisions yourself and you'll be ok.

Gawd help us if ever there's another war...


----------



## uphillstruggler (22 Mar 2011)

Moodyman said:


> My advice - get the L shaped ones.
> 
> They give you two hand positions over the straight up ones that only give one.
> 
> I have one of each on different bikes and the L shaped ones are way comfier over long distances.



Would agree with this, just measure the width of the bar end where they go onto the handle bar, the slice off the necessary amount front the grip.

Mine were from my old mountain bike - the ones that came with my bike were very uncomfortable.


----------



## XmisterIS (22 Mar 2011)

I use them on the road bike (I have a flat bar bike), but not the MTB - I find the risers on the MTB very comfortable and I don't need bar ends for that. On the road bike I find them useful for hill climbing and for riding into a headwind.


----------



## som3blok3 (23 Mar 2011)

Tasker said:


> I honestly don't mean to be cruel but you're so lacking in confidence that you feel you have to ask this? Surely not.
> 
> But if so don't stop there. Just stock up on one of them there 'New Improved' Helmet/Hi -Viz (hey!) Jackets, etc, etc. (Actually I can help out here in that i have access to the national H&S site so can get you all the gear for nowt.) How about a set of matching stabilisers? Completely free, simply £450.00 for postage and packing like..
> 
> ...




Wow, there was me thinking forums were places where the inexperienced _and_ the experienced could ask any question they wanted, bet the op is glad you came to the party, great advice.......

Love bar ends, just swapped my Ritchey comps for some lighter Ritchey pros. As people have said, great for hills and getting a good start at the lights.


----------



## 3narf (23 Mar 2011)

Tasker said:


> I honestly don't mean to be cruel but you're so lacking in confidence that you feel you have to ask this? Surely not.
> 
> But if so don't stop there. Just stock up on one of them there 'New Improved' Helmet/Hi -Viz (hey!) Jackets, etc, etc. (Actually I can help out here in that i have access to the national H&S site so can get you all the gear for nowt.) How about a set of matching stabilisers? Completely free, simply £450.00 for postage and packing like..
> 
> ...



Did you actually paste this reply into the wrong post?


----------



## gussington (23 Mar 2011)

Tasker said:


> I honestly don't mean to be cruel but you're so lacking in confidence that you feel you have to ask this? Surely not.
> 
> But if so don't stop there. Just stock up on one of them there 'New Improved' Helmet/Hi -Viz (hey!) Jackets, etc, etc. (Actually I can help out here in that i have access to the national H&S site so can get you all the gear for nowt.) How about a set of matching stabilisers? Completely free, simply £450.00 for postage and packing like..
> 
> ...




I sat here for a while slightly irked by your reply trying to think of a clever response - but in the end decided that just the single word TWAT would probably cover it. At least with TWAT the reply retains the same level of intelligence as the original comment.

If that war comes, I'll be very happy knowing you're on the front line protecting us - but not because I think you're competent...


----------



## Panter (23 Mar 2011)

gussington said:


> I sat here for a while slightly irked by your reply trying to think of a clever response - but in the end decided that just the single word TWAT would probably cover it. At least with TWAT the reply retains the same level of intelligence as the original comment.
> 
> If that war comes, I'll be very happy knowing you're on the front line protecting us - but not because I think you're competent...


----------



## ColinJ (23 Mar 2011)

At first, I thought Tasker might be a troll and was going to ignore him/her. Then I got annoyed and was going to post something, but I decided to sleep on it. I've checked his/her other posts and I've come to the conclusion that the troublesome post was a failed attempt at humour to which there is only one response ...



Tasker said:


> Hello everyone, new member here and I will introduce me properly later.
> 
> Thing is I've been contemplating a short tour and though I'd love to just jump in and take a Hammock or tent and all the exciting stuff to go with it, after reading through all the posts here I have to reluctantly realise that to start with I'd be better off using B&B's, small hotels etc. so I can get some experience of long distance (for me) travelling.
> 
> ...





Tasker said:


> I honestly don't mean to be cruel but you're so lacking in confidence that you feel you have to ask this? Surely not.
> 
> But if so don't stop there. Just stock up on one of them there 'New Improved' Helmet/Hi -Viz (hey!) Jackets, etc, etc. (Actually I can help out here in that i have access to the national H&S site so can get you all the gear for nowt.) How about a set of matching stabilisers? Completely free, simply £450.00 for postage and packing like..
> 
> ...



_I couldn't have said it better myself!_


----------



## Bicycle (24 Mar 2011)

Bar ends?

Wonderful invention.

Fabulous things. On an MTB, I don't know how folk manage without.

A couple of years ago I did a 70-mile MTB enduro without bar ends and I was regretting it from mile one. The only place where I could put my hands was on the grips.... I had quite a few hours to mull on my late E-Bay purchase of a bike for the event and the laziness that stopped me putting a pair of bar ends on it... ( 

Bar ends give you the ability to crawl all over a bike, move your weight around more easily and give your arms a rest from the classic flat-bar pose.

If mounted flattish, they also let you ride withfairly open hands sort of resting across them while 'hovering' to cover the brake and gear levers.

Alsothey make it easier when getting into a climb (in classical bar-end 'thumbs up' position).

Riding an MTB on the road, unless I'm in central London, my hands are on the bar ends 90% of the time.

To fit them, you can either move the levers inboard a few cm, slide the grips in to join them and fit the bar ends on the exposed bar - or take a craft knife to the outer 3 cm of the grips and use the exposed bar there...

I'm familiar with the fancy ergonomic styles of bar-end, but I prefer the 'old-fashioned' tubular ones, slapped on and pinched in place with an allen bolt.

What surprises me is seeing folk with them set almost vertical... I can't see that being comfortable, but I might just be the missing link between man and gibbon. Mine are usually tipped right forward, maybe 10% above horizontal.

I ride a road bike too (drops) and an home-made fixed (bullhorns), so I don't have an axe to grind, but for hybrid or MTB, bar ends are excellent.

I hope that helps, if you had the stamina to read it all.


----------



## Beebo (24 Mar 2011)

Good work ColinJ,

I think that is the perfect dictionary definition of:

"Hoist by your own petard"


----------



## ColinJ (24 Mar 2011)

Beebo said:


> Good work ColinJ,
> 
> I think that is the perfect dictionary definition of:
> 
> "Hoist by your own petard"


I was so happy when I found that earlier post!


----------



## Tasker (25 Mar 2011)

Allright, allright, I know I was wrong biting the OP's head off like that ( I sincerely apologise to you if you happen to read this, hope it hasn't put you off asking/posting again)

Perhaps I deserved the retorts but simply can't understand why he didn't at least, for example, try some out and then, if he was still having problems, ask advice? With complete honesty, isn't that the logical thing to try first? 

So for a bit of common sense advice offered with complete sincerity, I'd urge him to do just that before he makes what appears to many here to be this_* important life changing decision.*_

As a baby boomer I do of course blame the whole thing I'm criticising on my own generation.

Coming next week: Red Socks and their impact on all of us. What shade? Cotton or Acrylic? Can these garments ever be totally accepted into an increasingly middle class cycling world? Readers let you have their views.


----------



## biglad (25 Mar 2011)

All the lad was doing was asking two perfectly reasonable questions before he committed to spending money. Asking questions of contemporaries amidst a large user base with a good degree of knowledge before buying a product is perfectly logical.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Mar 2011)

Tasker said:


> Perhaps I deserved the retorts but simply can't understand why he didn't at least, for example, try some out and then, if he was still having problems, ask advice? With complete honesty, isn't that the logical thing to try first?


Perhaps he hasn't got much money so he didn't want to waste what little he has got?

As for _your_ question ... I feel the same as you - I'd want to take my bike in to my room with me unless the B&B owner offered to lock it up somewhere else that was secure. I remember reading about a family stopping at a B&B. It was in the middle of nowhere but despite that, all 4 of their bikes had gone from the rack on the back of their car when they got up in the morning!


----------



## ramses (25 Mar 2011)

Yep, get them.

I have recently added some to my MTB for the very same reason, and I love them to bits! Not sure how I managed without them.





I virtually cycle holding them all the time now, rarely hold the grips, unless going down a steep hill, then I prefer to cover the brake lever in full, rather then just the ends.


----------



## Tasker (25 Mar 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Perhaps he hasn't got much money so he didn't want to waste what little he has got?
> 
> As for _your_ question ... I feel the same as you - I'd want to take my bike in to my room with me unless the B&B owner offered to lock it up somewhere else that was secure. I remember reading about a family stopping at a B&B. It was in the middle of nowhere but despite that, all 4 of their bikes had gone from the rack on the back of their car when they got up in the morning!



Colin, thanks for the generous reply. Once again I feel ashamed at the way I tore into the OP - the same happened to me here once - And I am concerned that I might have put him off posting again.

Just tell him Victor Meldrew was based on me.

Sorry everyone.


----------



## ramses (25 Mar 2011)

Tasker said:


> Colin, thanks for the generous reply. Once again I feel ashamed at the way I tore into the OP - the same happened to me here once - And I am concerned that I might have put him off posting again.
> 
> Just tell him Victor Meldrew was based on me.
> 
> Sorry everyone.



Feel ashamed you should. 

Some people are inexperienced and genuinely don't know, so they come to those of us who can help or give a decent opinion.

Come on, Cycle chat is a great forum, don't spoil it and turn people away. That was a really stupid and pointless response.

Great that you apologised, but maybe send a personal message to the user as well, Victor!


----------



## mountainrider (25 Mar 2011)

Just dont put them on riser bars thats like wearing shoes with footall shorts!


----------



## ColinJ (25 Mar 2011)

To the author of the recently vanished post - too late - _some of us read __it!_

This is generally an easy going place and we'd like it to stay that way. Calm down and try and get on with us._
_

_
_


----------



## biglad (25 Mar 2011)

Tasker said:


> Colin, thanks for the generous reply. Once again I feel ashamed at the way I tore into the OP - the same happened to me here once - And I am concerned that I might have put him off posting again.
> 
> Just tell him Victor Meldrew was based on me.
> 
> Sorry everyone.



I feel like this might come across as patronising when I say it. Thats not my intention though. I just wanted to say in response to this; Fair do's man. You've apologised twice now... not many would do that.


----------



## bauldbairn (26 Mar 2011)

biglad said:


> Fair do's man. You've apologised twice now... not many would do that.



+1,

I was just disappointed that he wasn't actually Victor Meldrew!!!


----------



## Tasker (27 Mar 2011)

bauldbairn said:


> +1,
> 
> I was just disappointed that he wasn't actually Victor Meldrew!!!



Oh shucks!!!


----------



## gussington (28 Mar 2011)

Tasker said:


> Allright, allright, I know I was wrong biting the OP's head off like that ( I sincerely apologise to you if you happen to read this, hope it hasn't put you off asking/posting again)
> 
> Perhaps I deserved the retorts but simply can't understand why he didn't at least, for example, try some out and then, if he was still having problems, ask advice? With complete honesty, isn't that the logical thing to try first?
> 
> ...




Can I just suggest that if you really feel the above constitutes an apology then you might like to retake that last year of Finishing School.

If the concept of apologies still doesn't stick, could I suggest that you visit an Educational Psychologist and ask him to perform the C.A.S.T test


----------



## Zoiders (28 Mar 2011)

Jesus, we have a box full of bar ends at the project which I would sell you for 3 quid dropped in the tea kitty...I didn't know they were such a big deal, especialy as you can take them on and off when you feel like it.


----------



## Moodyman (28 Mar 2011)

Zoiders said:


> Jesus, we have a box full of bar ends at the project which I would sell you for 3 quid dropped in the tea kitty...I didn't know they were such a big deal, especialy as you can take them on and off when you feel like it.



Really? Got any L Shape ones in black? If there's none in black, will take any colour - got black spray in garage.


----------



## Zoiders (28 Mar 2011)

Yes but you would have to come and collect them.

From Stafford.


----------



## afl2 (28 Mar 2011)

Many thanks for all comments regarding my post.
Update is that i have managed to take off the original grips without hairspray and after watching a video on you tube on how to correctly fit the bar ends have done so without any trouble. (I do have 2 left hands)

Thanks
AFL2


----------



## LosingFocus (29 Mar 2011)

Ah yes, I remember these from when I was younger. I loved them on my old MTB. I wonder if I could fit some on my bike? Hmmmm...


----------



## Tasker (31 Mar 2011)

afl2 said:


> Many thanks for all comments regarding my post.
> Update is that i have managed to take off the original grips without hairspray and after watching a video on you tube on how to correctly fit the bar ends have done so without any trouble. (I do have 2 left hands)
> 
> Thanks
> AFL2



I've got them on my bike - and yes they did/do help with my wrist problem. Hope they do with yours. Incidentally, if you find they don't cure the problem 100% as I did at first, try mucking about with the actual angle because I found it took me ages to get them 'just right'. Also I'd suggest looking at your stem height in relation to your saddle height if this doesn't work.

Rest assured, in the end you'll work it out for yourself just fine, happy cycling.


----------

